# Voopoo Let Me Down



## Modyrts (22/6/21)

I have been a long term Voopoo fan since the Drag first dropped. I've owned and used almost all of their devices since and have been happy every time but...

I much like many others highly anticipated the release of the Drag 3 but many were left disappointed. I'm not sure what happened this time with Voopoo but their more recent products are terrible.

As someone who has plenty and I do mean plenty of experience with Voopoo's new line to put in nicely the new range, (Drag 3, Drag Max, Argus GT & Argus X, Drag X & Drag X plus, Drag S) are pieces of junk.

No argument can be made for these devices in favor of these devices...

I've seen countless of these break in one drop.
The "leather" or "denim" finish they come in are terrible, they get dirty very quickly, feel like cheap garbage. They also tear and tarnish after a while
The paint on the finishes, in true Voopoo fashion, wears away after a few months
Except for the Drag 3, Drag X Plus and Argus GT there is literally no upgrade potential as the devices come with a proprietary tank connection meaning that no other atty can be used with these devices. Meaning that even though these kits are extremely newbie friendly they are stuck with this device or have to buy a whole new mod to enjoy rebuildable coils.
You can get a universal adaptor which allows you to put any tank on but this must be purchased separately and frankly sucks as it rarely makes proper connection and you have to spend 2 minutes trying to fix it just to take your next puff.
The device has a smart mode which auto sets your wattage to the "best wattage for your coils" this only really works with Voopoo's coils and their tank and even then, why would I Vape 0.15 at 30W?!
While the Drag 3 Drag X Plus and Argus GT have a universal 510 connection, they still suffer the other problems. I know of 5 or 6 people who are walking around with cable ties around their vapes to hold the battery door closed on the Argus GT and Drag 3 because they gave the side battery plate a kick to the curb. WHY VOOPOO?!?! Its failed on almost every other vape?!
Not to mention the lackluster firing oh how this grates me. These devices just dont kick like they used to. Take a pull off the Drag 2 and then the Drag 3 with the same build and wattage, prepare to be disappointed. The new range fires like a marshmallow soft and unimpressive.

I must say I've lost a lot of love for Voopoo this time around.

Please note that this is my personal experience with these devices, others may have had different results.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (22/6/21)

Welcome back

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/6/21)

Not to point to the obvious, but ---poo

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/21)

Thanks for that @Modyrts, very detailed feedback from your experience with these devices... I am sure you got some bonus points vooping with some voopoo's as well to completely put them through the test... 

On a more serious note, I myself will never be a big fan of the new Voopoo devices as well. Especially the dual battery devices (Argus GT and Drag Max).

The Drag Max I won in the big kit form directly from Voopoo, was quite a nice setup, but I realized after the second coil I used that this one was not going to work for me. One being the limitations of having a dual battery mod that needs the adapter to stick another tank on (and as you say, those adapters are more than a bit sucky) and two the fact that the performance compared to the other devices I had running at that time was just plain lacking. 

But, by that time I have already bought my wife the Drag S and Drag X and she was quite happy to give this one a go too. 

Same can be said about the Argus GT, bought it on impulse shortly after the launch and low and behold, performance was rivaled by the Drag Max only... Now, in its defense (to which @Dela Rey Steyn can attest): slap a MTL RTA on there and it works the charm. So at least it has that going for it. Needless to say, but the Argus GT also ended up in my wife's arsenal of Voopoo products.

Currently she runs 1x Drag S, 2x Drag X, 1x Drag X Plus, 1x Drag Max and the Argus GT, all with the PnP tanks. The evolved from 1ohm MTL vaping to subohm MTL vaping and was dubbed Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs as her sweet spot is a 50/50 18mg DIY juice on 0.2-0.3ohms at 30W... I still rue the day any other vaper picks up her vape and hits it like a DL vape... instant regret is what I have had on many an occasion just taste testing her vapes for her.

But all in all, she is happy with her Voopoos... yes, the Drag X Plus' "leather" started to fade. Yes, she can only use the PnP tanks on 4 of the 6 devices. Yes, the duals are not on point with performance (for me), but for her, they are all perfect and I have tried introducing her to a couple of others to no avail. 

So at the end of the day it is back to the awesome diversity of the vape community and how every one is unique. What works for the one is atrocious to the next.

But like I said, I won't buy a Voopoo for myself, even if they do manage to revive the old Drag's again and manage to "get it right". Pity though. but there is enough other devices and setups out there that does work for me that I'll stick with rather.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/6/21)

I can agree on most of the points raised. I have 3 Argus GT's, all 3 are MTL drivers. The are lightweight, small form factor and dual battery, all round win for me personally.

I'm completely put off the magnetic-clippy-poddy-thingy-mods, so won't get a Drag S/X/Max. But I have considered getting Drag X Plus, but in silver (those paint issues...)

At the end of the day, I have no regrets with purchasing the Argus GT, all 3 of them...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (22/6/21)

Modyrts said:


> While the Drag 3 Drag X Plus and Argus GT have a universal 510 connection, they still suffer the other problems. I know of 5 or 6 people who are walking around with cable ties around their vapes to hold the battery door closed on the Argus GT and Drag 3 because they gave the side battery plate a kick to the curb. WHY VOOPOO?!?! Its failed on almost every other vape?!


Now you know 7. And that stupid “game” that takes up 60% of the screen.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/6/21)

Yes I have two Voopoo's that just randomly switch off by itself. Sometimes after very 2-3 pulls. Googled it and it seems a common problem for Voopoo with no resolution. Will never buy one again

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Modyrts (22/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now, in its defense (to which @Dela Rey Steyn can attest): slap a MTL RTA on there and it works the charm. So at least it has that going for it. Needless to say, but the Argus GT also ended up in my wife's arsenal of Voopoo products.
> 
> C



I actually completely forgot about MTL, I can actually give voopoo props for this feature because I used a Drag X with MTL for about 2 months and in this regard it worked wonders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts (22/6/21)

Resistance said:


> Welcome back


Thanks man. Between work and finishing my degree and family, everything else has taken a massive backseat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

I reviewed the Drag 2 and to be honest even then i noticed a lack of @DarthBranMuffin's Oooomp, their demise started in my opinion after their first couple of devices, and they all look the same. The Drag 2 may of had that side battery panel but their is no excuse for the amount of movement it gives, between the Drag 2 and the Alpha Zip the Alpha Zip is the better option feeling better in the hand and no panel movement but it still lacks that oooomp as under the hood they are the same device! In fact Voopoo achieved next to nothing because they acquired the Gene chip only entering the vape market after their take over of Woody Vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

Modyrts said:


> But then again this happened with Geekvape too



Agree, if Voopoo and Geekvape where music groups they would be considered to of sold out! They are the catchy tunes of the vaping industry but then many people don't appreciate great music artists but love their catchy tunes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Agree, if Voopoo and Geekvape where music groups they would be considered to of sold out! They are the catchy tunes of the vaping industry but then many people don't appreciate great music artists but love their catchy tunes!



That was quite an interesting and unexpected read not going to lie but I must agree XD. Music nowadays is about what sticks not what feel the rhythm has. But this is a conversation for a different forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (23/6/21)

The Voopoo Argus GT was probably my first and last Voopoo product because I started using RTA's... Don't know if it was mine specifically, But it would never read my coils correctly. Take one puff and the coils say they're sitting at 0.15 ohm and then on the next puff they're 0.19 ohm and when I don't use it for a while and turn it on again, it gives me a different resistance once again. (This only seemed to happen with RTA's) My brother also has the Drag X plus and it just doesn't hit correctly. Feels like the coils only go to a luke warm room temperature when vaping even at high wattages.


----------



## Hooked (23/6/21)

In defence of the Drag X, let me say this.

I bought one in June 2020, shortly after it had arrived in South Africa. I use it daily and I haven't had any problems with it and the same goes for many of my acquaintances.

As for the leather fading - I found a pic which I had taken in Nov. 2020 and I took one now. The leather hasn't faded at all. In fact, the mod still looks as good as new.





@Modyrts You asked why would anyone vape at 30W with a 0.15 coil. Why indeed?

If you're using a 0.15 coil you should be vaping at 60W - 80W.




As for MTL, some people are perhaps unaware that an MTL tank is available.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

Hooked said:


> In defence of the Drag X, let me say this.
> 
> I bought one in June 2020, shortly after it had arrived in South Africa. I use it daily and I haven't had any problems with it and the same goes for many of my acquaintances.
> 
> ...



Hi @Hooked

I believe it is only really certain designs that are having troubles with the finishes. I believe that is the Drag X Marsala? I haven't really seen too many of those recently so I cannot comment on that however I know the denim versions are having issues as well as the Knight range and Classics in the Drag X are definitely suffering. I am however glad to hear that you aren't having any issues.

With regards to the coils that was a bit of an exaggeration lol, I always found that the smart mode would set the wattage way too low however it would still be within the parameters of the coils.

That MTL pod is alright not going to lie that is what I used while I was on MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/6/21)

Modyrts said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> I believe it is only really certain designs that are having troubles with the finishes. I believe that is the Drag X Marsala? I haven't really seen too many of those recently so I cannot comment on that however I know the denim versions are having issues as well as the Knight range and Classics in the Drag X are definitely suffering. I am however glad to hear that you aren't having any issues.
> 
> ...


Hi guys, I had the denim one, paint came off very fast and it was pretty disgusting looking after 6 months, always worked though, no problems there. I piffed it to a buddy, his OG Vinci croaked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/21)

@Modyrts Yes you're right - mine is the Marsala. I know a few people who have the Dark Knight or Classic and no problems there. I've never seen the Denim mod at all, so I can't comment.

This morning someone came to me with a Chestnut, which he had bought for his wife in Oct. last year. And yes, it is scratched. And yes, *by his wife's own admission she just throws it in her bag when she goes out!* 

It so often depends on how well someone cares for their mod. Mine isn't scratched at all, but when I go out I wrap a facecloth around it before putting it in my bag.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

Hooked said:


> @Modyrts Yes you're right - mine is the Marsala. I know a few people who have the Dark Knight or Classic and no problems there. I've never seen the Denim mod at all, so I can't comment.
> 
> This morning someone came to me with a Chestnut, which he had bought for his wife in Oct. last year. And yes, it is scratched. And yes, *by his wife's own admission she just throws it in her bag when she goes out!*
> 
> ...



Perhaps maybe the faux leather ones are more durable but yes the way you treat your device will affect cosmetic wear and tear although that being said the gentleman's wife is by far a more fitting example of the average vaper. Not too many people being as careful as yourself with their devices. I have seen a few in much worse condition some in much better condition. As I said in a different posts results will always vary and as someone who has personally owned these devices (I'm not the most careful person but I don't abuse my possession's) mine have worn after a matter of weeks, my argus looked like poo after 2 weeks of use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (23/6/21)

Timwis said:


> I reviewed the Drag 2 and to be honest even then i noticed a lack of @DarthBranMuffin's Oooomp, their demise started in my opinion after their first couple of devices, and they all look the same. The Drag 2 may of had that side battery panel but their is no excuse for the amount of movement it gives, between the Drag 2 and the Alpha Zip the Alpha Zip is the better option feeling better in the hand and no panel movement but it still lacks that oooomp as under the hood they are the same device! In fact Voopoo achieved next to nothing because they acquired the Gene chip only entering the vape market after their take over of Woody Vapes!



Yeah I remember the battery door being loose. I just held the door in my hand and bent it to the curve and with little effort it came right, works every time but is still not excusable. My remark about the battery door however was more pointed at the fact that the trap door style vapes tend to break easily and wont close or stop making proper connection after a while which cannot be repaired easily, where as the door only really suffers from loose magnets which can be fixed with super glue. The Drag 2 was indeed far less powerful than the drag one but the drag 3 even less so.


----------

